# Rarest Cars on DW



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought I'd pop up a thread so find out what rare cars we have on Detailing World as I'm sure there's plenty.

I suspect there are a number of cars out there that are rare than people probably realise. So what are they?

I'll start with mine although I'm sure there's rarer.

2006 RenaultSport Megane 225, one of only 253 inferno three doors 225s and only 44 had factory Xenons.










2005 RenaultSport Megane 225 Trophy, one of 159 in the UK and one of 50 with the optional CD changer.










2010 RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini, number 110 and one of 200 sold in the UK.










Gotta be some even rarer cars/specs on here


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my Fairlady GZ31.

This is the only one I know of outside the Nissan Heritage Collection in Japan.

my long term project, and plenty of Z31s about, but haven't seen another GZ31 anywhere, hence parts being a touch difficult to find.



















:thumb:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got an Audi a1 amplified edition, only 300 made and I'm one of about 10 to get one factory ordered to my spec 
Also a Robin Hood kit car, have only ever seen one other of these on the road that isn't a Caterham 7


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My old white cup was one of 93 and our other black cup was one of 15


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I never realised the Cup only versions of the 133, rather than full fat with the Cup chassis were that rare.

I wonder how many had the panoramic sunroof like my ex's 133 had. Wasn't a cheap option though so would deter people.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My skoda octavia is one of the rarest cars ever, it's completely standard


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

My Daihatsu Sirion Rally 4 - One of only 48 ever imported. There's a couple of hundred Rally 2's over here but the 4WD was much rarer :thumb:



Should have never sold it - So much fun to drive


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My car isn't rare. Although I'd like to wager there aren't many facelift GT saloons with the older 136 engine, optional red leather and multimedia upgrades about.
In fact, weekly checks on Autotrader since I bought mine have resulted in a grand total of zero!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

How about this?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

e9 3.0 CSL. Only seen one, in white.
Shouldn't it have the big batmobile spoiler?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> How about this?


An Actual rare car.. lovely!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My 2004 Peugeot 407sw is rare in that currently, today as of 15:30 hours when I finished changing the faulty abs sensor is probably one of the only 407's in the world that isn't broken or malfunctioning in any way shape or form. Even the air con and roof blind work as well as the entire tpms system :lol:

My X5 must be one of the only ones not stolen or owned by a drug dealer; my CLK has much less rust than most of them, and the 6 speed manual box makes it rarer but annoyingly less desirable than the auto, and the 911 deserves a mention just cos 

*disclaimer- I love my 407 before anyone asks, and this £12 part has been my only expense in 8 months and 12,000 miles, so hardly unreliable, just a bit of joke as there's always a good bit of french car bashing on DW :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> My 2004 Peugeot 407sw is rare in that currently, today as of 15:30 hours when I finished changing the faulty abs sensor


Haha, did you enjoy it?
I did one on my blue 407. Lots of swearing was involved.
I had to drill a thread in to it and use a long bolt with various spacers and nuts to pop it out.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That is exactly how it went lol, were you watching me on your crystal ball :doublesho :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I like to think that my MK6 Golf Match is rare (especially as it's a 3dr.) The 5dr Matchs are much more common.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PugIain said:


> e9 3.0 CSL. Only seen one, in white.
> Shouldn't it have the big batmobile spoiler?


There were 2 different versions from what I have read. Theres the "batmobile" and the normal CSL which didnt have the spoiler. I went for the cleaner look, plus I cant seem to source a decent spoiler from anywhere!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My car is rare indeed, its a 2011 Insignia that hasnt brokedown yet !


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Only 02 plate Evo 5 in the world so I win :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

shouldnt have sold it tbh, now have a batchback version under restoration, but just dont have time to do it anymore


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> shouldnt have sold it tbh, now have a batchback version under restoration, but just dont have time to do it anymore


very nice that, a smart looking motor i always thought:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> There were 2 different versions from what I have read. Theres the "batmobile" and the normal CSL which didnt have the spoiler. I went for the cleaner look, plus I cant seem to source a decent spoiler from anywhere!


My dream car. Found a minter on ebay about ten years ago for 2.5k. Was unlucky enough to have seen it for the moments it's was listed just in time to see it ended then moments later reappear at 25k!

They apparently all came with the two spoilers in the boot, roof and boot. 
At the time in Germany there was a bit of pressure from groups in regards to unnecessarily sporty cars so the owner could decide to fit them at their own discretion.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Some interesting motors so far :thumb:

Rare cars on DW? Only seen a couple of the Mk7 Vw Golf R's so far, but I have a feeling that may change


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Some cracking cars on here, would be great to know some of the numbers of these cars in the country.

Here's actually another rare Renault which my mum owns, it's a Renault Twingo Gordini TCE (100bhp). Even rarer than my Gordini as they sold under 120 of these in the UK and most were blue not black...


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Is this secretly a rare Renault thread?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the only 2014 Range Rover Sport HSE in Loire Blue.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't be many techno violet e36s on pink banded steels??


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

jay_bmw said:


> Can't be many techno violet e36s on pink banded steels??


Your not carl taylor are you pulling off the pink rims. :lol:

That would look sweet on some style 32's


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My mg zr . Not many people brave enough to be a member of dw with an old knacker like mine lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

craigeh123 said:


> My mg zr . Not many people brave enough to be a member of dw with an old knacker like mine lol


you reminded me, :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

MEH4N said:


> Your not carl taylor are you pulling off the pink rims. :lol:
> 
> That would look sweet on some style 32's


The funny thing is, i swapped some Style 32's for the banded steels :lol:

Who da ***'s Carl Taylor Lol!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ben1413 said:


> Is this secretly a rare Renault thread?


Haha well only on my part because I've only got Renaults to offer that are kinda rare.

It's good seeing all the other motors people have though. I like Renaults but have an interest in all marques so I'm enjoying this thread so far. :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> shouldnt have sold it tbh, now have a batchback version under restoration, but just dont have time to do it anymore


I used to make those!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thought I'd been diverted onto a Renault forum myself !

The 3.0CSL is a rare beast indeed :thumb: gorgeous, way back in the mid 70's a friend of my dads got one of them, it was only about a year old - I think, anyway, he neglected it, never looked after it, eventually sold it after about a year - he virtually gave it away, my dad still mentions that yet !

Anyway, might as well add mine 
a 1996 XJS 4.0 Celebration, not sure how many of these Celebrations were made, but they were the very last of the XJS's, the 6.0L V12 was made to order only. Mine is very clean, only got it in November last year, had it up in the air just last week, I was very pleased to see it is absolutely spotless, has been waxoyled form way back I'd say, all pipes etc all in very very good nick, full exhaust system all really good, even the guys in the garage were wowing !


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

are we talking about cars that are rare or different trim on models that are rare?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> My mg zr . Not many people brave enough to be a member of dw with an old knacker like mine lol


I like your motor, bet mine is cheapest car on here :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> are we talking about cars that are rare or different trim on models that are rare?


Well for me personally I'd say rare cars and rare specs of cars I suppose. It's interesting to see cars people might think are ten a penny when actually some versions are really rare.

Yet there's plenty of cars models on here that are genuinely rare in themselves.

Oh and to try and address the Renault/other marque balance, here's a pic of my old VW Lupo Sport. The Lupo is a rare sight on the roads now days and the Sport and GTI seem to be the rarest of the lot.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Black Gold Clio v6 with Sahara Beige Leather. 74 made in Black Gold, 1 of only 5 with leather interior.










Bwarp.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

^^^ Holy Moly


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great site to see how rare you car is http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/

Although obviously this only cover the UK.

Mine for example, 982 left on the road and 181 Sorn http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/honda_accord_type-r . Not that rare, but it was UK specific and there are only a handful in Europe, so gradually getting rarer as they get written off or broken for parts.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well although you do see Accord Type-Rs now and again, when you consider there are almost 35 million cars registered in the UK, if there's less than one thousand of a particular model/spec then that's pretty rare.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> Well although you do see Accord Type-Rs now and again, when you consider there are almost 35 million cars registered in the UK, if there's less than one thousand of a particular model/spec then that's pretty rare.


There's only 900 of my Lexus RX450h F Sport and its been out 2 years. Id consider it rare too haha


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Back to Renault then. Twingo RS 133 Silverstone number 13/50. Only one I'm aware of with factory specified RS Shadow Graphics. Apologies for the picture quality, tapatalk won't let me upload in high quality for some reason.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> There's only 900 of my Lexus RX450h F Sport and its been out 2 years. Id consider it rare too haha


Yeah I'd say so mate, I mean in 2 years how many tens of thousands of Focus' or Astras are sold.

Less than 500 a year for the RS450h would make it pretty rare in my eyes.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Great site to see how rare you car is http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/
> 
> Although obviously this only cover the UK.
> 
> Mine for example, 982 left on the road and 181 Sorn http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/honda_accord_type-r . Not that rare, but it was UK specific and there are only a handful in Europe, so gradually getting rarer as they get written off or broken for parts.


Oh, only 683 Shuma SX left, mines rare ish then :lol:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

My little Lupo Sport Open Air, also has a few factory extras such as heated leathers, front fogs and electric windows and mirrors


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm guessing the open air name comes from the canvas roof it had? Sounds like a nice spec as my one was pretty minimal inside, electric mirrors and windows, CD changer and that was it really. 

Did you find you needed anything done to the pedal box or has yours been ok?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> I used to make those!


In France?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Everyone has a 'unique' car with this or that option, colour, trim, finish, wheels launch edition, facelift or run out edition...(does a scratch of the drivers door count?)

But there are a few gems in here!


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Only 102 RHD M635Csi in later Highline spec. Don't know how many are left.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mirdif64 said:


> Only 102 RHD M635Csi in later Highline spec. Don't know how many are left.


I really like the CSI. What happened to BMW, they used to make some handsome stuff.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> In France?


Yes, back in 1992!! Worked at the Maubeuge plant making the top model 19 16v and the Renault Traffic. That's all they did.

They used to sell off all the slight imperfection cars at vastly reduced cost to employees. In the entrance to the plant was a Williams F1 car. Great times, nearly didn't come back.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

mirdif64 said:


> Only 102 RHD M635Csi in later Highline spec. Don't know how many are left.


Ahh, what a beauty.

Is she a daily runner or something for the weekend?


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> Ahh, what a beauty.
> 
> Is she a daily runner or something for the weekend?


Very much a garage queen I'm afraid. Was a 48k car in 1988 :doublesho
I bought it in '94 (nowhere near that price I'm glad to say)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> Some interesting motors so far :thumb:
> 
> Rare cars on DW? Only seen a couple of the Mk7 Vw Golf R's so far, but I have a feeling that may change


As if by magic!!! :lol::lol::lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4586984#post4586984

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

No one on here own a;
MG Montego or Maestro
Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth
Ford Escort RS Turbo S1
Ford Racing Puma
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Peugeot 205 1.9 GTi
VW Golf GTi Mk1
?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> No one on here own a;
> MG Montego or Maestro
> Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth
> Ford Escort RS Turbo S1
> ...


I've seen the majority of those on here. Not seen a Daihatsu Charade GTti though. They are a rare beast. My mate owned one about 8 years ago and it was an awesome thing.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel this may be a opurtunity to flash one on here.







May of seen it before
There are a few that ring a bell, browner, racing puma (cant remember forum user) couple of 205 gtis on here.
Minimadgriff mk1 focus Rs.


----------



## philmon (May 5, 2011)

211 made in this colour and trim less than 30 remain. Mondeo mk1 citrine Geel


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't need much of an excuse to post a pic of mine. 

The How Many Left site says there are only 149 1992 1.9 205 GTI's still on the road.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Lmao I have a very rare Vauxhall Corsa LE there is only 10million in the UK


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I think we should put the caveat on this thread.
Trim options and colour do not make a car rare!
Both BMW s are delightful the golf and 205gti look the shiz!


----------



## Pewter (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree with the rare trim options been a farce.

With the amount of options available one decent cars (German) i would be surprised if many have the same colour,engine, stereo, wheels, headlights, interior colour, etc.

Anyone could attach a rare set of fluffy dice, or a rare squashed cat out the boot.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

My old barge a.k.a Thunderbird 4 - not necc rare yet but dwindling numbers.

Apparently 348 of these left on UK roads. which:

UK avg road mile total = 246,936 - equates to seeing one every 995.70 miles - not taking into account geographical bunching ...










If we are adding in spec, it's the only one of it's kind with it's factory **** and bits. :thumb:

Would be good to see some old Mexico's, Firenza's or more MK1 gti's


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

longshaw said:


> Lmao I have a very rare Vauxhall Corsa LE there is only 10million in the UK
> View attachment 37603


Haha yeah you do have to take the 'limited editions' of the non-VXR Corsa with a pinch of salt as it seems they are only sold for a limited time, that time being about 5 years :lol:

Very smart looking cars though I must admit. :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pewter said:


> I agree with the rare trim options been a farce.
> 
> With the amount of options available one decent cars (German) i would be surprised if many have the same colour,engine, stereo, wheels, headlights, interior colour, etc.
> 
> Anyone could attach a rare set of fluffy dice, or a rare squashed cat out the boot.


Suppose it depends on what you class as a trim levels or specs?

Like for example that new RS Megane 275, only 30 being sold in the UK but tonnes of normal Meganes and a fair number of 250/265 models on the road?!

I'd consider a car that's rare to be one you don't see every day in certain specs or colours. Such as that green Mondeo further back in the thread, ok you see Mondeos every day but I've never seen one in that colour.

Ok someone might spec a 6 disc changer and be one of only 100 people to do so but certain aspects of trim could be considerable enough to make it a rare car.

Lots of Audi A4s around, not many RS4s, plenty of 3 series BMW not many M3s etc.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Luke M said:


> I think we should put the caveat on this thread.
> Trim options and colour do not make a car rare!
> Both BMW s are delightful the golf and 205gti look the shiz!


Agreed - I have a 2005 Toyota Aygo+ MMT....apparently only 161 on the road so that's rare.....

Howmanyleft reckons there are only 23 of these though...my 1992 +8


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old 924 LUX...sold a couple of years ago.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My old GTV JTS Lusso... only 156 left on the road now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Green one is mine. 1971 mach 1 in grabber green. Rare colour, can't be more than another couple in the country 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175506&page=6

This is something I was lucky enough to help out on, über rare, 1 of 1

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=245601


----------

